# On the waiting list for IVF/ICSI



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey there,
I am new to this site and new to fertility treatment also.
My partner and I have got "the ball rolling" for ICSI with donor sperm. Had our 1st Hospital appointment 1st February and our Implications counseling 27th March.
I'm just wondering are there any others that are at the same stage as us? I am a bit baffled by all the terminology lol BPN?? 
Also the doctor has said it may take up to a year....how long did it take for everyone else 
my feelings at the minute are excitement and i cant wait, wish it was all happening now x


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

Hiya - welcome to FF. I've only recently rejoined the forum, and I'm afraid I have no direct knowledge of clinic procedures as we're doing home insemination (we conceived on our fourth attempt last time). 

I'm sure others will be able to advise though. All the best of luck to you and your partner!

(BFN = Big Fat Negative / BFP = Big Fat Positive!)


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aww thank you xx

It must be really exciting when ur taking that test, i cant wait for it all.
had thought about going down the route of home insemination but because we didnt have a known donor in mind was kind of weary.
Im soo looking forward to our journey just going to take everything in now with the planning etc
BFN BFP lol lol lol i get u now lol

thanks for replying to me x


----------

